# big one on the water



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This 1 we just finished was a full interior/exterior about a mile from Fort DeSoto. We had 6 guys there for 3 weeks


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I just saw that on Facebook, stunning! I like the new blue better than the old blue!

Your guys sure know how to spray!:thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

The sound of a spray rig in the morning is like music to my ears!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> I like the new blue better than the old blue!
> 
> Your guys sure know how to spray!:thumbsup:


I agree. Much nicer color. 

Nice job ! Looks like you're blessed with a good crew.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I wish I would have gotten some better shots of the completed project but we finished kinda late that day and I had to get back to the office.Oh Well.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Another nice looking job. I think the new blue is way better.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

As always, great looking job Aaron. :thumbsup: You seem to have a great crew.


----------

